# paint and fabric protection



## sportsman (Mar 5, 2008)

when I recently purchased my new 5th wheel they talked me into this protection package.
the paint protection is supposed to help with black streak removal and no need to ever wax, along with uv protection.
however now that it has sat in my drivway for a few weeks there are some black streaks.
well guess what the black streaks wont just wash off :bang: :smack-head:
it really is no surprise.
anyhow I got to looking it over closer and found a area of adhesive about 2 foot square. it was not taken off before the special coating was put on. witch makes me wonder if they even put the stuff on that I paid $1,600 for.
does anyone here know anything about this stuff?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Man, hate to hear that sportsman.

In the meantime, check out this thread for black streak removal, some good tips there. However if this is the film protection you had installed, this may need to be handled differently.

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/218-black-streak-removal-rv.html

I know that scotchguard has a paint protection film product, is that what they used on it? 

Did you contact the dealer that installed it? May not get you anywhere, but I would definitely bring it up with them, especially considering there is the large area of adhesive. 

But if this was the film protection you had installed, it is also applied with adhesive, so the adhesive your seeing could be from that.

Here is some info on the 3M protection film, if thats what you have, it has some good info about it, how to maintain it, clean it, etc... I am guessing this is what you have, or maybe something similar, since you mentioned the UV protection and no need to wax.

Frequently Asked Questions

Keep us updated, would like to know what they say about it.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 5, 2008)

the company name is permaplate.
Welcome to PermaPlate.com -- Perpetual protection for what moves you - Home

the reason that I mentioned the large area of adhesive is,if I was instaling a product on a rv that you have to apply by hand, similiar to wax,and I came accross a blob of somthing on the paint I would stop and remove the adhesive then continue on.
therfore I do not believe that I got what I paid for.
Ray


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Absolutely sportsman, I agree!

I dont have any experience with the permaplate, however it sounds like they either did a poor job of installing it, or didnt do it at all. If your black streaks are not removing easily either, I would be seriously wondering if they installed it at all??

I did some google'ing of "perma plate" and "permaplate" and there seem to be some pretty unhappy folks with it, however they are mostly car/truck owners.


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

That sucks sportsman, what did you decide to do? You call them about it, or take it in?


----------



## sportsman (Mar 5, 2008)

I dropped it off there a little while ago.
the general manager will have it detailed then reapply the product.
then they are going to fix the generater that they installed impropperly.
I have looked into the paint protection more closly and get all kinds of mixed feelings on this product.

when I left for the dealership I forgot to crank the tv ant. down:smack-head:
my wife was not impressed with what happened after it caught a cable wire down the rd and ripped it off the roof.
she deffinitly did not do this:comfort_: it was more like this:whipyobut: all the way down there she was saying :withstupid:


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

I am glad to hear they are going to take care of this, as they should!

I know this is not a laughing matter, but I have to say I was laughing out loud reading your last post. I could just picture you getting chewed out by the wife driving down the road, or maybe it was me picturing myself doing that to my husband :rotflmao1:

Hope all is well with the new rig when they get done, camping season is here (for some I guess) so it will get better, hang in there!


----------



## sportsman (Mar 5, 2008)

I wish camping season was here where we live. the nights have been getting down in the teens yet.
I would like to get up north to my hunting land where my other 5th wheel is but there is still 2 foot of snow up there.
the forcast is looking better everyday though.
here is our forcast.
Essexville, Michigan (48732) Conditions & Forecast : Weather Underground


----------

